# Brass Hammer - Source Material



## middle.road (Nov 12, 2015)

Found another source for brass/bronze for brass hammers - I think...
I was over at a friends shop this past weekend, salvage yard and parts for diesel trucks, mostly Mack.
His dad was a master mechanic in a former life and he rebuilds components for the older stuff.
These were laying about all over the place in the shop, and he was working on a tranny when I was there.
I'm going to have to see if I can scrounge some more from him...
Wrist Pins from pistons, ~1.75 DIA. I figure it'll make a decent hammer.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah, put a handle on them and you're done, Already mushroomed for use.  Good score.


----------



## kvt (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah,   They do look like they would be good hammers.  A little clean up, a nice handle    You volunteering  to take orders for us.


----------



## Franko (Nov 12, 2015)

Great find, Middle Road.


----------



## buddy3223 (Nov 12, 2015)

middle.road said:


> Found another source for brass/bronze for brass hammers - I think...
> I was over at a friends shop this past weekend, salvage yard and parts for diesel trucks, mostly Mack.
> His dad was a master mechanic in a former life and he rebuilds components for the older stuff.
> These were laying about all over the place in the shop, and he was working on a tranny when I was there.
> ...


They do make a great hammer or soft drift but be careful and keep trimmed.  They are the shaft for the plantery gear train in Mack and other tractor trailer rear differential.  I used to have a box of them but slowly gave away to mechanics who worked for me.  Seeing that item brings back many memories for me.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 12, 2015)

buddy3223 said:


> They do make a great hammer or soft drift but be careful and keep trimmed.  They are the shaft for the plantery gear train in Mack and other tractor trailer rear differential.  I used to have a box of them but slowly gave away to mechanics who worked for me.  Seeing that item brings back many memories for me.


Ah, Diff, not wrist pin. My bad. His Dad was showing me so many different things, I guess I wasn't keeping up.
Now that I think about it, wrist pins are hollow aren't they? Hit me with the dumb stick...
I figure a large chamfer on the ends. We'll have to see if I can score some more. They do a lot of Rear-End work.


----------



## rwm (Nov 12, 2015)

That's a great find. I have been trying to find time to cast something like that. If you can get a couple for sale, I am in.
R


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 13, 2015)

I have one in my box too.


----------



## ogberi (Nov 13, 2015)

I'd be in for a pair as well.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 13, 2015)

Up for a pair or two anyway. Thanks it would be a great find . Brass is like buying gold anymore why???


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 13, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Brass is like buying gold anymore why???


Because copper is being used to wire houses.


----------

